# New clubs for a beginner



## massbags (Apr 22, 2007)

Howdo all, I've just played my first 18 holes and am wanting to start up but I'm getting all sorts of conflicting advice on what I should spend and how many clubs to buy initially. What I'd like from you is a bit of advice as to what makes a good first buy bearing in mind I don't want to go spending a fortune on a sport I've only just taken up. I've seen a set of Mizuno MX-17 irons on ebay for £200 (About $400 at todays crazy exchange rate) and whilst they seem like a good buy for a chap like me, it might be a bit pricey considering I'll need a bag and putter etc. What should I do? Spend less and upgrade later? Get a different set? Please give me your considered opinions.

Mass


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Definitely spend less, there are all kinds of less expensive equipment out there that will be more then adequate for your needs. Check the Buy & Sell ads in the papers, or any swap shops in your area. Spending a bundle on golf equipment when your not sure that you'll be playing two years from now, is not a great move. Buy a less expensive set, find out if you've really got the bug for golf, you can always flog the old set and buy new equipment on a need to have basis. Good Luck with the hunt.

Del


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't worry too much about the clubs. Develop a good swing and good swing routine.
As a beginner I would advise staying away from the high tech stuff at first. Reason being that the big drivers and rescue clubs, while easier to hit they hide swing flaws. You might try going on ebay and looking for a new, old set like the Tommy Armour 845 Silver Scots. Still the classic design, well made, still played by many good players. It would be the perfect first set and probably could be had for a real bargain. I still have a set and use them occassionally (when my son is not stealing them for himself). Good luck and welcome to the club.


----------



## massbags (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, sounds like good advice, I'll check out ebay for the aforementioned bats! I'm going to invest in some lessons to work on the swing. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## TarDawg (Apr 18, 2007)

I would also suggest the Nike Slingshot OSS clubs. They have an oversize sole on them to help you on your mishits. They also tend to help your ball get in the air easier.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

TarDawg said:


> I would also suggest the Nike Slingshot OSS clubs. They have an oversize sole on them to help you on your mishits. They also tend to help your ball get in the air easier.


Hey,

I do not know what happened to my previous post here, but, I just wanna share that there is no harm if you will buy "slightly used" Golf Iron set.

Such as TaylorMade RAC OS ( Oversize ) and Cavity back.

I think for newbies like us, it's an advantage for us to used an Oversize clubhead for Forgiveness and better control.

Lastly, it's also very important for you to customized your iron set based according to your club length, lie angle and grip.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

There are a lot of good clubs on the market for beginners. here are a couple of articles that should help you.
The Golfaholic


----------



## js292 (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought most of x-tours used from Callaway outlet and even found some new on ebay for less than the preowned ones.I probally spent too much for my first set but I was not aware of this site for all it's good advise when I started collecting my clubs. Still saved alot rather than buying new though.


----------

